# Meta 5 Ausfallenden



## Jimmz (28. Juli 2010)

Hi,

da mir irgendwie niemand eine Antwort zu folgender Frage geben kann, probiere ich es mal hier:
Wird der Meta 5 2010 Rahmen mit Ausfallenden passen für die Maxle geliefert oder muss man diese seperat kaufen?

Gruß,
Jim


----------



## rabidi (30. Juli 2010)

Hi Jim,
meines Wissens wurde nur der Meta6 Vip Rahmen 2009 mit Maxle geliefert, da war auch die Achse mit dabei. Alle Anderen Rahmen und Bikes von 2007-2009 hatten Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner und 12mm Schraubachse dabei.
Der Maxle-Spass ist schon nicht billig, bei Commencal im Shop kosten die Ausfallenden 25 Euros das Stück, ne Rear Maxle (am besten Lite) kommt noch dazu! Steifigkeit wird besser, das X-12 System ist aber z.B. viel einfacher zu handhaben.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (30. Juli 2010)

Hi Jim,

falls Du diesen Rahmen noch irgendwo her bekommst (wir führen den nicht) wird dieser mit normalen QR Ausfallenden ausgerüstet sein. Wie bereits oben erwähnt war/wird derzeit nur das Meta6 seitens Commencal serienmäßig mit Maxle ausgeliefert.

Cheers,
Holger / JBS Productmanagement


----------



## Jimmz (30. Juli 2010)

hi,
der Rahmen ist gestern angekommen und wie ihr schon sagtet nur mit QR Ausfallenden.
Habe mir die Maxle Ausfallenden nun im Commencal Shop bestellt. Die sind ja in Deutschland nirgendwo sonst zu bekommen.

Gruß,
Jim


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Mai 2011)

.....ich grab den thread mal wieder aus, weil mich interessiert ob sich das upgrade einen maxle hinterbau lohnt. 
Demnächst wird bei mir ein neues Hinterrad fällig. Dann könnte ich ja gleich eine Nabe nehmen die die sich von Schnellspanner auf Maxle umbauen lässt (Hope Pro 2 oder Veltec SL). Wie gesagt bedeutet die Maxle Lösung eben einen deutlichen Mehrpreis und da frag ich mich, ob sich die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus spürbar verbessert.
Ich bin etwas vorbelastet, da ich letztes Jahr den Hinterbau meines 09-er Metas verbogen habe. Mittlerweile habe ich einen 2010-er Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen und meide damit größere Sprünge


----------



## tequesta (15. Mai 2011)

Die Umrüstung von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse brachte eine wesentlich höhere Steifigkeit (früheres Meta 55, Aluschwinge). Ob die Maxle jetzt nochmal steifer ist, keine Ahnung.

Ich fahre aktuell eine Maxle im Meta 6 2010 (Carbonschwinge) und da bewegt sich nichts. Nur ist mir schon zum zweiten Mal die Hope Nabenachse gebrochen. Eine Erklärung hierfür habe ich nicht.

Kein grossen Sprünge? Du verpasst was!


----------



## brillenboogie (16. Mai 2011)

hab den 2010er meta 6 rahmen mit maxle steckachse. hatte wegen laufraddefekt zwischenzeitlich mal die qr-ausfaller montiert - da ist schon ein deutlicher unterschied!
und wegen den sprüngen: bislang steckt der rahmen alles tadellos weg! 
zu den hope naben: hab von vermehrten achsbrüchen bei der pro2 in verbindung mit maxle und insbesondere maxle lite gehört! da bleibt wohl nicht genug material und an der konischen stelle der maxle lite bricht dann gerne mal die achse.
hab mir deshalb jetzt nen lrs mit der neuen pro2 evo aufbauen lassen, bei der genau dieses problem mit einer dickeren nabenachse behoben wurde (laut hope). ausserdem braucht man bei der nabe für systemwechsel die innereien nicht mehr zu wechseln, sind wie vorne nur noch adapter nötig.


----------



## rabidi (16. Mai 2011)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> .....ich grab den thread mal wieder aus, weil mich interessiert ob sich das upgrade einen maxle hinterbau lohnt.
> Demnächst wird bei mir ein neues Hinterrad fällig. Dann könnte ich ja gleich eine Nabe nehmen die die sich von Schnellspanner auf Maxle umbauen lässt (Hope Pro 2 oder Veltec SL). Wie gesagt bedeutet die Maxle Lösung eben einen deutlichen Mehrpreis und da frag ich mich, ob sich die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus spürbar verbessert.
> Ich bin etwas vorbelastet, da ich letztes Jahr den Hinterbau meines 09-er Metas verbogen habe. Mittlerweile habe ich einen 2010-er Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen und meide damit größere Sprünge



Falls du die normalen 12mm Ausfallenden beim Rahmen dabei hattest, ich hab noch die originale 12mm Steckachse mit Schnellspanner die original beim Meta 6 verbaut war zuhause. Da ich die Maxle schon am Meta 5 vorher hatte, hab ich die natürlich damals ans 6er gebaut.
Geb ich für nen schlanken Taler ab.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## tequesta (16. Mai 2011)

Die 2009er Ausfallenden passen nicht ans 2010 Modell.


----------



## flipdascrip (16. Mai 2011)

Super, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! Die Commencal-Fahrer sind einfach nedde Leude!

Die Standard Steckachse hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt. Ich dachte irgendwann hätte jemand hier im Forum mal gesagt, dass die Maxle-Steckachse viel mehr Steifigkeit bringt. Anscheinend habe ich da was falsch verstanden. Umso besser, da die Lösung mit der normalen Steckachse wiederum etwas günstiger ist als maxle. Nachteil ist eben das höhere Gewicht und die Bedienbarkeit, oder was spricht sonst noch für Maxle?

@tequesta: ich glaube der rabidi meint die Steckachse, nicht das Ausfallende. 

@rabidi: ich meld mich falls konkret wird


----------



## tequesta (16. Mai 2011)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> @tequesta: ich glaube der rabidi meint die Steckachse, nicht das Ausfallende.



Jetzt, nachdem ich Wort für Wort gelesen habe, sehe ich das auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (17. Mai 2011)

jep, meinte nur die Achse!
Obs nen Unterschied bei der Steifigkeit zwischen der normalen 12mm und der Maxle gibt weiss ich nicht, bin die normale nie gefahren!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------

